# Who to keep? Really torn!



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

We have two doelings on our website from our first breeding and we are really torn as to which one to sell and which to keep and breed. To me they both have their good and bad points, I really don't know who is better of the two! If you wouldn't mind giving them a look and giving me your thoughts I would be much appreciated.  Should we just wait and breed both? 

The pictures are at bucknakedboers.com under Junior Does


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

(Warning: I've never even met a Boer goat in person.) Sugar seems to me more typical of the Boers I've seen pictured, with thicker bones. I believe that's something you'll want, to hang meat on--good genes to pass on. She might not be as muscled as her sister is, at this moment, but I'm sure she can pack that on over time. For some reason I think that muscle development is easier to improve than bone structure. I have no idea if that's true!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like them both a lot, if it were me I would wait and see how each of them mature. I think you could get some pretty nice kids out of them.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like Joy better then Sugar.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree with Lindsay. Unless you really need to get rid of one of them, I'd hang on to both and see how they mature and the kids they throw.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd keep them both and see what they produce. The better looking sister won't necessarily produce the better looking offspring. And you could get very different results depending on which buck(s) you breed them to.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like them both a lot, if it were me I would wait and see how each of them mature. I think you could get some pretty nice kids out of them.


Yes, the one that looks better now may not be the best looking one in a few years.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I think they are both very nice. I agree with the others. If you don't HAVE to get rid of one now I would hold out on selling one. They are lovely.....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

glndg said:


> I'd keep them both and see what they produce. The better looking sister won't necessarily produce the better looking offspring. And you could get very different results depending on which buck(s) you breed them to.


Agree


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone! We don't have to get rid of one of them, so I think we might just wait. We want to keep our herd small and we are thinking of adding another doe in a while as well as breeding the girls mom again in January. With new members on the way we have just been wondering if we should keep both the girls, but I agree with you guys. I want to see them mature a little more and maybe see their babies. Attached is one of the bucks we are going to be breeding one of the girls to next year.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice.....remember to post lots of pics as he grows...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I will try and do that ^.^ but he isn't mine. He's owned by a friend. Lol he is 2 months old and almost 50 pounds. I'm really excited to see how he matures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

